# [Finnish NR] Niko Ronkainen 7.24 clock average (& 7.96 championship winning average)



## Ronxu (Aug 15, 2014)

[youtubehd]watch?v=s_iI88GAdJg[/youtubehd]


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice solves, congrats!


Spoiler



First solve was 6.87, not 6.27. It's correct in the description but wrong in the video.


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 15, 2014)

Evan Liu said:


> Nice solves, congrats!



Thanks!



> First solve was 6.87, not 6.27. It's correct in the description but wrong in the video.



Dammit, how did I miss that?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 15, 2014)

Very nice solves!
I think all of us did pretty badly in the finals


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 15, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Very nice solves!



Thanks!



> I think all of us did pretty badly in the finals



Yeah, I was surprised to win with this average. It was stupidly close though.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Aug 15, 2014)

Gj!


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 15, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Gj!



ty


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 15, 2014)

Congratulations again, Niko!
A well deserving European champion :3


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 15, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Congratulations again, Niko!
> A well deserving European champion :3



Thanks!


----------

